# Starting to build the 2012 C1R



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

This will be an ongoing thread as the process will take me at least few weeks. The bike is intended for the 2013 racing season but hopefully I'll start training on it later this year. Reasons for going with C1R:


- apparently a great performing bike: stiff and aero
- gorgeous look
- supreme price (currently heavily discounted)
- geometry virtually matching my existing bike 2009 Jamis Xenith SL (which I love racing/riding but it is coming to its retirement age); it will be my crappy weather, kermesse races, and travel bike

I am 5'10 (when stretched a bit) 155lb fresh Cat3 maintaining my top 10 positions. Jamis is 54cm, Sram Red weighting ~ 15lbs (with pedals and cages); south of it with 50mm tubulars and slightly north with DV46UL-Cs. I ride primarily rollers and hills and here in western WA we race primarily rollers with sporadic climbs. 3 to 4 big mountain races in the region.

My build is plan to be more or less as follows:


- C1R 54cm with external cable routing
- all new "2013" Sram Red BB30, 170mm 52/39, 11-28
- ZIPP 404 FC tubulars Beyond Black
- 3T bars/stem
- Fizik Antares saddle
- Look Keo Blade Ti pedals

My training wheels will still be Reynolds DV46UL-C
I am shooting to be below 13.5 lbs (complete even on training wheels)

I hope for the C1R to be an awesome break-away rig as well as a decent climber (light and stiff); there were some reports of flex at the narrow seat-tube - top-tube junction and I hope to discover that it is not so.
I also hope to report of no SRAM fitting issues; 2012 model C1R is show primarily with Sram Red so it would be mad if these problems (still) existed.

The frame is coming in in few days. Few more parts are already ordered. I am hunting for the rest at reasonable prices 
I'll report on the progress and hope to pass some :thumbsup: comments.

Cheers


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

And one more reason why this frameset was chosen: low profile non flashy uniqueness


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

The frame has arrived. Amazing quality, details, and look. The unfinished naked carbon looks BOMB. It is pre-drilled for Di2 but I will be using external cable routing with the new Red.
The weight came a bit high for the whole setup (frame with uncut seatmast, fork with uncut steerer tube, headset with spacers, and ISP clamp) at 1,790 grams instead of claimed 1,500; I used crappy scale but it could be good or bad.










More to come soon


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

The build is finished and the first impressions noted in general bike/frame forum.
C1R is SOLID!!!


----------

